# Grafikkarte erkennen!



## firstlord18 (4. November 2005)

Hallo,

 cih soll für en Freund, der im Urlaub ist, seinen PC neu machen!
 So, habe alles gesichert, was er an Daten gesichert haben wollte., Habe nun formatiert ...
 Dann hab ich WInXP draufgemacht und nun kann ich irgendwie keinen Grafikkartentrieber installieren  
 Ich habe mal unter Eigenschaften => Bildschrimeinstellungen => Erweitert geschaut, dort steht bei Grafikkarte nur 
 Ich weiß aber, dass er eine ATI drin hatte!
 Habe versucht den Catalyst zu installieren, der Installer sagt mir aber "es wurde keine Hardware gefunden!"!
 Unter Systemsteuerung => Hardware => Hardware wurde breits angeschlossen wird mir ein gelbes Schild mit Ausrufezeichen darin angezeigt und daneben steht VGA-Karte! Wenn ich doppelklick darauf mache, findet er keinen Treiber!
 Woran liegt das?

 Achso, ich sollte vllt dazusagen, dass es ein Sony Vaio Notebook ist!

 Liegt das daran, dass ich kein Mainboardtreiber installiertz habe (weiß ich leider auch nicht, was für eins er hat. Leider hat er kein Handbuch und keine Treiber CD's etc)!

 Kann ich das nun irgendwie rausbekommen?

 Danke!


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. November 2005)

Ich vermute mal es liegt an den Mainboardtreibern, steht auf dem Board den kein Herstellername ?
Ist das ein Fertig PC gewesen ? Wenn ja mal auf deren Seite nachschauen.

Oder handelt es sich um ein Notebook ?
Da wäre dann ein Mobility Karte verbaut, bei diesen greifen die Orginaltreiber von Ati nur selten ( auch die seit Neuestem vorhandenen speziellen Notebooktreiber von Ati nicht ), in dem Fall würde ich zu den Omega Driver oder DNA Driver ( google ) raten.


----------



## firstlord18 (4. November 2005)

Ja es ist ein Notebook, und ich möchte es nicht aufmachen, um nach dem Boardhersteller / Model zu schauen ...

 Naja, danke, ich werde mal nach einem Omega Treiber schaun und diesen versuchen zu installiern


----------



## ronaldo84 (4. November 2005)

Da kannst du mit verschiedenen Tools arbeiten die deine Hardware erkennen. Ein ganz gutes ist Aida 32 oder Sandra 2005 (oder so ähnlich). Sind alle Freeeware. Kannst ja einfach mal probieren.


----------



## firstlord18 (4. November 2005)

Ok danke, ich werde Aida32 austesten


----------



## Dr Dau (5. November 2005)

Hallo!

Hast Du schon mal beim Hersteller geguckt?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Tabuk (5. November 2005)

Früher "Aida32" jetzt "Everest".


----------



## Dr Dau (5. November 2005)

Dann bitte "Everest Home". 
Ich persönlich nutze noch immer Aida32..... warum auch nicht, unter XP SP2 läuft es ja auch.
Die Macht der Gewohnheit halt.


----------



## Alexander12 (5. November 2005)

Hi.

Weisst vllt. ob bei dem Notebook irgendwelche (Treiber-)CDs dabei waren?

Die müssen ja definitiv gehen, also lieber nichts anderes dann runterladen..   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Dr Dau (5. November 2005)

Da waren mit sicherheit Treiber CD's mit bei, aber.....


			
				firstlord18 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....Leider hat er kein Handbuch und keine Treiber CD's etc.....


Und was spricht dagegen, sich die Treiber beim Hersteller runter zu laden?!


----------



## firstlord18 (5. November 2005)

@Dr.Dau: ne hab ich noch nicht, werde ich aber gleich. Dank für den Link


----------



## chmee (5. November 2005)

ATI Mobility GraKas am Besten mit dem ATI Omega Treiber installieren.
Die sind aktuell und ein bissel erweitert und kein bissel instabiler..

mfg chmee


----------



## firstlord18 (5. November 2005)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ATI Mobility GraKas am Besten mit dem ATI Omega Treiber installieren.
> Die sind aktuell und ein bissel erweitert und kein bissel instabiler..
> 
> mfg chmee


 jepp, hab ich schon draufgeschmissn


----------



## Dr Dau (5. November 2005)

Ob nun Treiber vom Hardwarehersteller oder nicht.
Ich würde mir auf jedenfall alles was Du bei Sony für das Notebook bekommst runter laden und auf CD brennen...... inkl. Handbüchern usw.
Man weiss ja nie wie lange Sony die Sachen noch zum Download anbietet
Die Treiber von den Hardwareherstellern (also z.b. von ATI) kannst Du ja zusätzlich mit auf die CD brennen.


----------

